# What have I done - What should I do (potty)



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Charlie, my sweet little clown (8 months old), is left alone with Lucy (11 months old) pretty much all day while we are at work. They have a litter box available but Charlie has never learned to use it. He holds it. As soon as I get home, all three of us go to the back door and I put their leashes on and we go out and they pee immediately when they hit the grass. 

Frequently, Charlie has to go so bad that he dribbles while I'm putting his leash on. I've tried just lpushing his little cute furry butt out the door without a leash thinking that he'll stop and pee and I can get there before he takes off, but he just stands there on the deck and waits for us all to go. 

So I hurry as fast as I can to get leashes on and out the door. Apparently I must have raised my voice to him when he was peeing on the floor as I was putting on the leash because twice now, he won't come to me when I go to the door after getting home. Both times, he sort of hung his head and crept toward me like I was going to beat him, and today he just litteraly squated and peed. 

My heart broke but I was still frustrated as heck! I kept quiet and took Lucy out and calmed down, I figurerd he'd already peed he didnt' have to go anmore. 

So when I came back in I called him to me (in a very happy voice) and gave him a treat, attached the leash and took him out. He did pee some more and even pooped. I gave him treats again and we played and cuddled some more. 

I don't even remember raising my voice to him, but I am sure I have because I'm getting frustrated. 

What can I do? I certainly never intended to make things worse. I just wanted him to hold it a tiny bit longer. If he can hold it until I get home, why can't he hold it 15 seconds more?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This is too long to hold it.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Except that he is holding it, until I get there. He has access to the litter box, why doesn't he use that? Some suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So he's left all day and doesn't use the litter box?


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes. From the time we got him, he's never used it. I guess I cannot say "NEVER" because I am not able to watch them, but I've never seen him use it. Before Charlie, Lucy used it all the time. Now that we take them outside, she prefers to go out and will ask when we're home but goes there when we cannot take her out. 

What I feel the worst about is him shying away from me! I NEVER want him to hesitate to come to me; especially when he needs "help." I feel so bad and feel like things turned a negative corner.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , you should get someone to come in. If he is holding and doesn't want to use it, that's the best option. He's going to stress himself out. Give him an out.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

You mean like someone to come in and take him out mid-day to go potty, or someone to help witht he emotional tramma I've caused him?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Diann said:


> You mean like someone to come in and take him out mid-day to go potty, or someone to help witht he emotional tramma I've caused him?


Come in. and take him out and play.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Midday potty break is my suggestion too. Even if he can hold it that long, it doesn't seem fair to make him. It can't be comfortable or good for him.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I would think that holding it all day plus the excitement of you coming home is making him pee...he's already at the bursting point add excitement to that.....mine have about a 5-6 hour window and that's it....luckily I live close enough to come home at lunch everyday and let them out....on the days when I'm stuck in meetings at work I have a sitter come in and let them out....


----------

